# Requested Transfer of Membership



## N. Eshelman (Dec 16, 2008)

Today I put in a request to my Session to have my family's membership transferred from First RP, Grand Rapids to Los Angeles RP Church. It is a bittersweet, but I am looking forward to beginning ministry there. 

(If anyone else wants their memberships transfered to RPC LA, let me know.  )



How does your church handle memberships and transfers?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 16, 2008)

My session might be upset with me!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 16, 2008)

Sounds like more than "a Sabbath Day's journey."


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to California!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, I'm still waiting for the address so that my homies can keep a watchful eye on your library, er . . . ah . . . I mean your house. Be sure to call when you arrive so that I can take you out for lunch.


----------

